# A Shiny Bill Hay's Friday



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Been waiting for a while now, i was told " the package is in the mail"? k?
you know how it feel's when you are waiting for a package, dont matter your age, you watch for the mailman, and when you see him you stand just out of sight (dont want to look like a kid!) another day another disappointment! kikin rocks and spittin!
its now Friday, there he is the MAILMAN! quick...... hide! he, he, he drops a box at my door.......... be cool, wait until he's next do, be casual.... now! yahahaha, i got it, i got it, and its labeled Bill Hays!

so i casually walk into the living room and sit down with a knife and carefully open the box, wrapped like a vault! i take out the bubble wrap and there shining like jewels are my new ss's. i reach in and start pulling out my presents.
first my Scorpion Sniper







i push around and find my new ring shooter







so? where's my Seal Sniper? oh there she is!







finally the three amigos are home!







more stuff? hmmmm lets see, i ordered 1 lb of .44 lead, he sent 2 bags, yes! a bag of 3/8's steel yeah buddy! a bag of marbles cool! been looking for some of these, and a smaller bag of extra thera gold band sets, way cool! whats this at the bottom? hmm lets see? curious never seen this model before, didnt order it? better ask Bill?







after a brief conversation with Mr. Hay's i was informed the extra ss is a prototype Shark. for me.
i rebanded the ss's in some cases to try out my thera black. i originally ordered the ringshot, and the scorpion, plus i sent the sniper for the hell of it.
this is what i received from Bill, just because thats the kind of guy Bill is. extra bands not in photo.







i had such a good feeling, and so many options in front of me it took 2 days to figure out which bands i wanted to try on which sling
thanks Bill


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Are you serious? Unbelievable! I'd be leaving voicemail for my boss - _"Yeah, Randy (cough, cough, sniff) I'm feeling really lousy (sniff, cough) think I need to take a couple of days, I mean a week to shake this.... would hate to come to work and make anyone else sick... (coughing fit ends the call)" _ Shootin' Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sharkman said:


> Are you serious? Unbelievable! I'd be leaving voicemail for my boss - _"Yeah, Randy (cough, cough, sniff) I'm feeling really lousy (sniff, cough) think I need to take a couple of days, I mean a week to shake this.... would hate to come to work and make anyone else sick... (coughing fit ends the call)" _ Shootin' Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


great! made me laugh................... great idea. thanks Sharky


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Devoman said:


> All I can say is WOW!


i am still having trouble deciding which to shoot on every shot


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

You're laughing because you've at least thought about it. Am I right? You ever describe a car as "looks like it's going fast when it's sitting still"? That seems to fit those shooters. High speed;low drag!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sharkman said:


> You're laughing because you've at least thought about it. Am I right? You ever describe a car as "looks like it's going fast when it's sitting still"? That seems to fit those shooters. High speed;low drag!


to the first part, yes i have thought about it, i want to say one shoots better than the other, but for now all i can say is wow, high speed low drag works!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

newconvert said:


> All I can say is WOW!


i am still having trouble deciding which to shoot on every shot
[/quote]

I would love to here what you think about the prototype shark, that caught my eye!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Think it's all been said above. All can say is ...... *KEWL!*
Oh yeah , good shootin to ya!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Devoman said:


> All I can say is WOW!


i am still having trouble deciding which to shoot on every shot
[/quote]

I would love to here what you think about the prototype shark, that caught my eye!
[/quote]thats easy, it is 1/2 balistic G10 (i am guessing) , it seems to be an auto aimer. what i mean by that is that it is so light, thin, has an excellent site picture, very open for quick view. from the first shot it aimed better for me. it could be the tubes on this one, but i really like it, i have only shot maybe 50 shots with it, it is a keeper, plus another thing i like is its thin enough to go in pocket. hope this helps


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Knoll said:


> Think it's all been said above. All can say is ...... *KEWL!*
> Oh yeah , good shootin to ya!


thanks Knoll


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GREAT STUFF!!! Bill is a superb craftsman, a super shot, and on top of that he is just a [email protected] nice guy!!!!

Now, go wear out some bands!!!!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> GREAT STUFF!!! Bill is a superb craftsman, a super shot, and on top of that he is just a [email protected] nice guy!!!!
> 
> Now, go wear out some bands!!!!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


yes sir, actually Charles i have been waiting for these to do just that, wear out ome bands


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats way awesome man!
Awesome frames from Bill, as always









*/Is jealous to the max!*

Have fun!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

all looks great, specially the Black Seal Sniper & Ring Shooter









BTW, who is Bill Hays ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> all looks great, specially the Black Seal Sniper & Ring Shooter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


crazy Irfan................. hear that Bill? actually they are all pretty nice, i really dont know which is my fav? they all have different qualities.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ahhaahaha,

Seal Sniper looks really *TACTICAL*, look at the texture near thumb rest, topnotch craftsmanship.

Are you sending any of these to your son ?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i just sent him the aluminum frame Henry made for him, and the PFS Seawnr5 made for me, he said he will be taking it into the field tomorrow. the texture on the sniper really does help with stability, but the Shark also has the texturing on the sides, the Scorpion fits like a pair of gloves, and the little ring finger shooter is just right, the thing that impresses me most is that there are no sharp edges for discomfort.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

That was way tooooooo cool. I see some dead cans hehe


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

They look great, and what a nice surprise for you at the end, you're write up of waiting for the mail man had me laughing, i so know what you mean, my wife likes to sit and watch me open parcels and looks for any glimpse of excitement so i normally have to leave it a few day's to seem cool about it lol.

Brilliant write up and photos there mate and hope you enjoy your new toy's/tools.

Andy


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

SCORE...AND its good!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's not a delivery, that's an instant collection!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

that's the sort of thing one can only dream about turning up at the door...

very impressive


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

newconvert said:


> All I can say is WOW!


i am still having trouble deciding which to shoot on every shot
[/quote]
Dude, you've got some real problems








Have fun!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

filipino_saltik said:


> That was way tooooooo cool. I see some dead cans hehe


dead cans, fly's, hit some feral cats in the ass so they get the hint to stay away............................ Thanks F.S.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

bootneck said:


> They look great, and what a nice surprise for you at the end, you're write up of waiting for the mail man had me laughing, i so know what you mean, my wife likes to sit and watch me open parcels and looks for any glimpse of excitement so i normally have to leave it a few day's to seem cool about it lol.
> 
> Brilliant write up and photos there mate and hope you enjoy your new toy's/tools.
> 
> Andy


thanks Bootneck, it was funny to me because it was true, lurking, waiting, disappointment, just like a kid! even opening the package i felt like a kid! stay cool? makes me laugh when we are jumping for joy on the inside lol


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jesus Freak said:


> SCORE...AND its good!


yeah buddy!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

M_J said:


> That's not a delivery, that's an instant collection!


again this makes me laugh, you are so right, i was thinking this as i opened the box!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> that's the sort of thing one can only dream about turning up at the door...
> 
> very impressive


yeah, its hard to put into words but the part that really got me was Bills generosity


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> All I can say is WOW!


i am still having trouble deciding which to shoot on every shot
[/quote]
Dude, you've got some real problems








Have fun!
[/quote]i will my friend,


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, thanks for all the kind words!
There's enough in there that you should be busy for a while anyway... that tube Shark should be fun to butterfly, give it a go!


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

It appears to me that Newconvert is attempting to esculate the SS arms race! We must all do our best to reduce his advantage!
I need a raise in my allowance.









Brian


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Obama will impose an embargo: no more bullet molds or steel balls for you mister!

An arsenal of weapons of glass destruction will not be tolerated!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Wow, thanks for all the kind words!
> There's enough in there that you should be busy for a while anyway... that tube Shark should be fun to butterfly, give it a go!


i've been giving them all a go Bill, and the tube Shark is such an easy shooter, i have tried it in semi butterfly, i am figuring out a good length for the tubes and my span.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

linuxmail said:


> It appears to me that Newconvert is attempting to esculate the SS arms race! We must all do our best to reduce his advantage!
> I need a raise in my allowance.
> 
> 
> ...


have you mowed the lawn? hmmmm the hedges look like they are gettin a bit uneven


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> Obama will impose an embargo: no more bullet molds or steel balls for you mister!
> 
> An arsenal of weapons of glass destruction will not be tolerated!


well i just wont be tellin Mr. Obama shhhhhh!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Fantastic!

Congratulations on the new slingshots - they look _great _(of course) and we all know that they'll shoot great as well!

Only one problem...
You've just helped to remind me that I'm patiently awaiting a slingshot build from Bill myself.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Congratulations on the new slingshots - they look _great _(of course) and we all know that they'll shoot great as well!
> 
> ...


do keep the faith brother, as Nathan said he Bill any and all craftsmen can get inundated and in the end its worth the wait! which model are you waiting on?


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

newconvert said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Congratulations on the new slingshots - they look _great _(of course) and we all know that they'll shoot great as well!
> 
> ...


do keep the faith brother, as Nathan said he Bill any and all craftsmen can get inundated and in the end its worth the wait! which model are you waiting on?
[/quote]

Oh, don't worry - I'm keeping the faith!
I know that beautiful custom work can't be rushed, and I'm leaving Bill alone to do his magic.
No inquiries from me or anything - though I will say that with you receiving your shipment, that perhaps my slingshot has moved closer to production.

It's a Scorpion _like _slingshot seems to be a blending of a couple of Bills styles.
It'll have black fork tips and handle and quilted maple body.


----------



## lightleak (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh man, what a haul of awesomeness! They all look fantastic but the seal is sexy like a Porsche. Mr. Hays has some of the nicest designs i have seen so far. I bet they are outstanding shooters.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Congratulations on the new slingshots - they look _great _(of course) and we all know that they'll shoot great as well!
> 
> ...


do keep the faith brother, as Nathan said he Bill any and all craftsmen can get inundated and in the end its worth the wait! which model are you waiting on?
[/quote]

Oh, don't worry - I'm keeping the faith!
I know that beautiful custom work can't be rushed, and I'm leaving Bill alone to do his magic.
No inquiries from me or anything - though I will say that with you receiving your shipment, that perhaps my slingshot has moved closer to production.

It's a Scorpion _like _slingshot seems to be a blending of a couple of Bills styles.
It'll have black fork tips and handle and quilted maple body.
[/quote]sounds very cool, be sure to post once it arrives.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

lightleak said:


> Oh man, what a haul of awesomeness! They all look fantastic but the seal is sexy like a Porsche. Mr. Hays has some of the nicest designs i have seen so far. I bet they are outstanding shooters.


they shoot better than me on the odd occasion i aim right they shoot where i aim, just like a firearm.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

You'll feel boring with those slingshots soon.... because it will always hit the target nothing more than that


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> You'll feel boring with those slingshots soon.... because it will always hit the target nothing more than that


i thought that was the whole idea mr?


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

I'm very jealous, they are some fantastic looking slingshots! I've recently purchased 2 aluminium ones from Hogans castings, a seal sniper and a shrike and the shrike is now my favourite shooter by far! Next on the list is a G10 scorpion such as yours!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

ebooks886 said:


> I'm very jealous, they are some fantastic looking slingshots! I've recently purchased 2 aluminium ones from Hogans castings, a seal sniper and a shrike and the shrike is now my favourite shooter by far! Next on the list is a G10 scorpion such as yours!


almost seems like we are getting parallel sling collections


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ebooks886 said:


> I'm very jealous, they are some fantastic looking slingshots! I've recently purchased 2 aluminium ones from Hogans castings, a seal sniper and a shrike and the shrike is now my favourite shooter by far! Next on the list is a G10 scorpion such as yours!


Don't be jealous, Hope he'll do a Giveaway for his 2500 post completion


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> I'm very jealous, they are some fantastic looking slingshots! I've recently purchased 2 aluminium ones from Hogans castings, a seal sniper and a shrike and the shrike is now my favourite shooter by far! Next on the list is a G10 scorpion such as yours!


Don't be jealous, Hope he'll do a Giveaway for his 2500 post completion
[/quote]i did not know there was a 2500 post giveaway, i think someone is trying to trick me? IRFY!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> i did not know there was a 2500 post giveaway, i think someone is trying to trick me? IRFY!


Nope nope... it's standard protocol.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

We'd all have single word posts by the paragraph if that were true!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> > i did not know there was a 2500 post giveaway, i think someone is trying to trick me? IRFY!
> 
> 
> Nope nope... it's standard protocol.


thanks Danny your the best! you and Irfan


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> We'd all have single word posts by the paragraph if that were true!


yup! < hey


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

They are all beautiful! You are one lucky man!

Cheers Luke


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

LBurnett said:


> They are all beautiful! You are one lucky man!
> 
> Cheers Luke


i wish i could live up to the saying a sling shot a day (new) keeps the Dr. away.
thanks Luke


----------

